# How to change fan speed



## jyavenard (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

I set myself a new system (Supermicro X10SL7-F motherboard in a Supermicro SC826TQ chassis). It's very nice; but the fans in the chassis are rather loud and the motherboard only provides three settings for the fan control: normal (where the minimum is 2600 RPM), full (run at 7900 RPM) and optimise (about 3000 RPM and vary often).

At 2600 RPM, the fans are pretty loud already, and the airflow is already massive. The CPU being at a constant 20% sees its temperature at only 41 degre*e*s. And that's with the chassis being in a normal room.

The motherboard uses a Nuvoton NCT6776D to control all this. Linux has a kernel module for it (w83627ehf) and using pwmconfig and fancontrol you can easily lower the fan speed to 1500 RPM at which they are whispering quietly.

Is there such an equivalent in FreeBSD? I never felt the need to ever lower the fan speed before as I could usually do all of this in the BIOS, but not here.

I read a bit about a sensors framework copied from OpenBSD and then added to FreeBSD and the flame war that followed, so I'm not sure if that framework was removed or not.

Any pointers would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xy16644 (Nov 24, 2013)

I can't answer your questions (sorry!) but I do have a question for you: does FreeBSD 9.2 run ok with the Supermicro X10SL7-F motherboard? The reason I ask is that I am going to order this motherboard at the end of the year for a FreeBSD 9.2/10 build and just wanted to make sure it was compatible? Do all the NICs/IPMI and SAS ports work? Any issues? It looks like a great motherboard from what I have read so far!


----------

